# Cattle Breed Page Project



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each cattle breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157350#p157350

Pictures are needed:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13941

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer.

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 28, 2011)

Elevan,

I'll pm you with the breed I will start with.

This is a wonderful idea, plus it gives us the chance to learn something about new breeds.

I am glad for the chance to give something back to the forums after they have helped me so many times.


----------



## elevan (Sep 28, 2011)

Awesome RTG!  Thank you


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

We still need more volunteers for this project.  The best pages are built by those who are passionate about a breed and / or have owned the breed.  Are you that person?  We'd love your help!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 7, 2011)

With pleasure I will contribute to the Galloway breed - what do you need - But remember there are good people dedicated to this breed who might have a slightly different view to me.
For me my perfect Galloway is in calf. stubby, long and very hairy


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you Royd!

Here's an example of a breed page for cattle already done:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2952-polled-hereford   so you have an idea of what to do.

Additional information can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

I'll put you down for the Galloway.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 7, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> For me my perfect Galloway is in calf. stubby, long and very hairy


  sounds like my hubby!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 3, 2011)

FINALLY completed the Charolais breed page:
http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=236-chars-cattle

Other breed pages are still in the works, but I'll get 'em done in time.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=236-limmi-cattle

Page complete for Limousin cattle.


----------



## dreamriver (Dec 20, 2011)

Here are some of my dexters  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hoping I posted this right, if not will try another day


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 13, 2012)

Angus page is complete, just need to add a few more pictures:

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=236-angus-cattle


----------



## elevan (Jan 16, 2012)

There are still a lot of breeds available if anyone wants to help out.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 5, 2012)

.


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2012)

Yaks!!!  I'm in love!


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 5, 2012)

They're funny creatures. I'm glad I started out with them.


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2012)

They're in my future plans.  They are so hard to find in the US though.


----------



## BrownSheep (Mar 6, 2012)

I've noticed that for most of the US.  Luckily I live in one of the two states, idaho,where there seems to be quite a few breeders. They seem to have quite a few in Colorado too.


----------



## Cricket (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a Milking Shorthorn named Artist, posed beautifully in front of the manure pit (sorry!).  This is a few weeks before she calved.
She is a sweet, sweet, calm cow.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Harry  a two year old yak bull
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4103_dscf0354.jpg
> Ruby a Dzo or yak cross...She obviously looks like her hereford daddy. Now her hair is growing out she's looking a little yak-y but not really. When she runs she sticks her tail strait up like a yak otherwise she looks like a mini-hereford.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4103_dscf0253.jpg


She looks like a little Male Lion, lol.  Part Cow part Lion.


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> They're in my future plans.  They are so hard to find in the US though.


----------



## BrownSheep (Aug 14, 2012)

You should see her now. Eight inches taller than mama and brindled red and black. Smooth coated with a fluffy tail.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting back to finishing those breed pages I've started.  The Maine Anjou  one is finished, just need to add more pictures to it.   If anyone has any Maine or MaineX pictures, let me know.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Nov 20, 2012)

The Murray Grey  page is now complete.   I should be able to get a couple more pages completed today; I'm aiming to get the Jersey and Simmental pages done today.


----------



## smoothmule (Jul 2, 2017)

I have Humped cattle, Gyr/Indu Brazilian type.  I'd be happy to help with the Box indicus type cattle breeds. 
Bos Taurus are the typical European breeds


----------



## tressa27884 (Feb 3, 2018)

I can do Guernsey if nobody has all ready.


----------



## The reluctant chicken (Jul 11, 2018)

We will be moving to NC, and have only 5 acres...tried to research some cow breeds for meat but I'm unable to get into any of the above cattle pages..have the pages moved?


----------



## Athena2344 (Aug 10, 2018)

smoothmule said:


> I have Humped cattle, Gyr/Indu Brazilian type.  I'd be happy to help with the Box indicus type cattle breeds.
> Bos Taurus are the typical European breeds


I can contribute somewhat to the Bos indicus cattle, I'm currently showing a brahma heifer and my uncle has a watusi cow


----------

